# 8 a.m. start time??



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

who absolutely hates this on the opener??? I don't have too big a problem with it,, I just hate all the late comers that are setting up right during shooting time and getting in the way..I'd like to see the gates at major refuges closed at 7:00 or 7:15 and only let exiting vehicles leave and than open the gate back up at noon...if you don't get up early than you have to wait for an afternoon or evening shoot...


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

I hate watching all the birds come into the decoys but can't do anything about it til 8. Eventhough, last year at FB a big group of guys thought it was okay to start shooting at 7:45, bastards. :evil:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

stucknmud said:


> I hate watching all the birds come into the decoys but can't do anything about it til 8. Eventhough, last year at FB a big group of guys thought it was okay to start shooting at 7:45, bastards. :evil:


Maybe your watch was running slow! :twisted:

I think its a senselss rule no matter the reasoning, it especially makes me mad its not state wide, just for the 4 counties on the lake; it should be done away with.


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

I like how they started the youth hunt the last few years at sunrise. I wish they would try it on the opener. Maybe then the late comers will miss it for a change. I too CAN"T STAND when you bust balls to get ready on time and settle in to start letting the birds use the area when some moron with his entire group come sit 40 yrds from your spread and they don't bring any deeks out and then they shoot at ducks 80 yrds out coming to you in a hurry :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:. I agree with _stucknmud_, *BASTARDS*


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

8o is a lot better than noon, like it used to be. On the opener I would get out in the marsh around 6:00 a.m and sit there for 6 hours waiting for the clock to strike, that sucked......I can deal with the 8:00 start + it's safer this way, gives people a chance to see where other hunters are around them. We all know how crowded the WMA's around the GSL get on opening day.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you don't like it......You have 2 options. 

A: Hunt the afternoon. It's not as productive, but you don't deal with the millions of idiots.
B: Go somewhere else. It's not the entire state. I hunted Fish Springs a couple of years ago on the opener, and it lights up at "normal" shooting light.

Otherwise, get over it. Did you have to deal with that Noon crap? That was sheer torture. We were jumping for joy when it went to 8:00. I really don't want to sound like a di*k, but it sounds like a little bit of whining goin' on.....As for the late comers, I couldn't agree more.....but unfortunately it's a part of what opening morning is. No matter where you go, you'll have to deal with that one, unless you get away from the WMA's.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> If you don't like it......You have 2 options.
> 
> A: Hunt the afternoon. It's not as productive, but you don't deal with the millions of idiots.
> B: Go somewhere else. It's not the entire state. I hunted Fish Springs a couple of years ago on the opener, and it lights up at "normal" shooting light.
> ...


Or... take the day off. I have hunted two openers in 10 or so years and haven't "missed" one yet. We get a pretty long season around here to stress over one day. Besides, do something with your wife on that day with the subtle overtone that it is opening day, and make big points


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

duckhunter1096 said:


> If you don't like it......You have 2 options.
> 
> A: Hunt the afternoon. It's not as productive, but you don't deal with the millions of idiots.
> B: Go somewhere else. It's not the entire state. I hunted Fish Springs a couple of years ago on the opener, and it lights up at "normal" shooting light.
> ...


+1

very well said. their are bigger fish to fry then the shooting early crowd.


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

Point well taken, I never had to wait until noon though. Still can be frustrating!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Worst part is the watching ducks splash down in your dekes and having to just watch em. This year, not hunting one of the four counties.... seems to be less idiotic behavior when you're away from "town" a little bit. 8)


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Worst part is the watching ducks splash down in your dekes and having to just watch em. 8)


Thats the worst part? Nothing wrong with watching the birds be birds.... I kind of enjoiy it.. its like a little show before the gunning begins!!!

we have a 107 day season one day with a few crazys isnt all that bad..


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree that it ought to be done away with, but it doesn't really affect me. I refuse to hunt around the lake on the opener. Although, I would like to be out there just to see the spectacle at least once in my life. I think it would be pretty entertaining! 8) 

I personally think it might not be a bad idea to limit the number of hunters who hunt the WMA's on the opener. Cap it at 2 hunters per acre or something. If the asshats want to pile up on each other along the dike, then so be it, but it would make things better for the guys who actually get up early and walk/bike way out the dike, or boat aways out to stake their claim for the morning. Not only would it help the crowding issue, but it would mean less morons shooting at ducks that are a mile high, and maybe make the hunt better for those who are out there hunting.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

We don't need special rules. The bubba's on the dikes are only there from 7:30 AM to about 10:00AM anyway. They either run out of ammo, mt. Dew, or enthusiasm by then. I never see them myself, but I know they are there because they announce their arival with shots 20 minutes before legal time.
I get there well before O' dark-thirty, and don't leave the marsh till the after noon (or it takes that long to hike back in). I like to watch the sun rise over the decoy spread and see the ducks come buzzing in even if it isn't time to shoot (actually it's my favorite part!) I never minded the 12 Noon start, either. On day 2 (and day 3, and 4, ...) of the season it starts at sunrise, so if it matters that much, just go then. 
The public marsh on opening day is a spectacle to say the least. It's almost entertaining to just watch the all people, boats, dogs, etc. But, I am glad that the circus is limited to just opening day. If every day of the season were like that...I think I might quit.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

I like it--sleep in and still shoot a limit of birds :lol:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bhuntin said:


> I like it--sleep in and still shoot a limit of birds :lol:


That's another option hunters overlook. I have done that a few times, let the crowds thin out and head up to the pond around 2o in the afternoon, shoot a limit of ducks and come home. By far less people to deal with and a much more enjoyable time.


----------

